# Tuesday dive on the Chunky Luv Cat.



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay-doh, Gman, saltwaterDave & myself made it out yesterday for a three tank dive trip. Murphy'sLaw went too and bubblewatched while keeping a sharp eye on the beer reserves...:mmmbeer

We went to a shrimpboat 14 miles southwest in a hundered feet of water. Viz was forty feet on the top and 15 feet on the bottom thirty feet. I shot a 30 inch Aj and one of the crew got a black snapper.



We moved to the I-10 rubble and it was seventy feet deep and 30-40 ft viz. I think we each scored a black snapper and clay got a sheephead too. Gman bagged a trigger. We went topside and grilled a black snapper!!! My first time eating grilled fish that fresh! Cudos to the chef and fishmonger... (Brandon and Clay)



We stopped on the way in and shot some snappers at the OPPS barge. nothing big, but we had a nice mess of fish for the house!!



The dive debriefing was held @ the quietwater hooters and we were back at the yachtclub by nine.

All in All, a GREAT twelve hours on the water! I'll put up a few phone pics and hopefully the others will add to the post.



Thanks again Clay and Co., It was a blast...... And i'm still tired. 



Sea ya, Reese


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like a good time was had.......heck it had been me bubble watching yall might not of had any beer reserves left:letsdrink

glad you guys shot some fish and got back ok......



was the seas as forecasted??


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

The seas were fine!

2-3 footers six seconds apart...nice rollers with the occasional four footer.

And it layed down from there... 



plus catamaran = nice stable ride too


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job on the pix and briefing Reese! What a day! Thanks Clay for the invite and ride. It was great meeting, diving, BSing and hanging with you guys. A good time was had by all. Lets do it again sometime. :toast


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Had fun beer drinking... I mean bubble watching :letsdrink It was good to meetya'll Reese, Dave and Brandon. Here is some of the pic's I got.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why you won't mullet fish with us Joel you found better company. Just jealous, sounded like a great trip. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics Joel!!

Thanks for the post....


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great post you guys! 



Clay-doh, Where was the helmet cam? I noticed you "naked" in the water.



Reese, how did the ribs feel?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome job guys. Looks like a fun trip. Clay, sorry I couldn't make it. I try to go to "real" work as little as possible, and act like a dive bum the rest of the time, but you caught me on one of my days at "real" work. 

Reese, glad to see you getting back on the horse (as long as you don't get back on the Jet Ski everything should be ok!oke )


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man guys...I had a GREAT time...thanx! Had a good team together out there!

On the first dive, we were gonna dive it a second time originally, but with crystal clear water for the top 40 feet, as soon as we pulled up, we were greated with about a 5 foot shark swinmming staight up to the boat, I got exited thought it was a monster cobia....:doh

Like Reese said, viz was crappy on bottom, and when me and brandon came up right on the surface a 6 foot or so bull made a FAST circle around us, the guys on the boat saw em too. Then as soon as we got in the boat, there was a hammerhead swimmin on the surface around the boat, so we figured 3 different sharks that we saw, with poor viz down there....lets try another spot!

Was great eatin some fresh grilled fish out on the water, FlynFisher started that new tradition on the boat from when he brought his grill out during the tournament. That WILL be a regular occurance now!:hungry

Seas were beautiful last half of the day, and we all laughed our asses off on the way back in. Hooters was good after gettin in about 7:30pm and hungry!

Well...heres some pics off my camera!

Thanx again guys for goin, Murphyslaw, GMan, FishinFL, and SaltwaterDave! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Group shot of our fish, (Minus the 2 that got ate!)










Reeses stone shot!










My daughter and my fish...right before they were sacrificed to the filet knife!










End of the day...boat washed down, and everybody ready for bed!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time out there. Sweet pics too.

Hey Clay and Brandon, now that I'm back in town we'll need to get out diving sometime.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great day out there. Little bit of excitement with all those sharks swimming around hun? All the pics are nice too. I'm glad I was able to start something good on the boat, but I can't take full responsibility, Craash showed me the way this past winter. Nothing better in my opinion.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Ribs were fine Dalton and Rich... Thanks for asking!

Mom always said, if you're gonna be dumb, you'd better be tough:banghead

Nice family pic Clay! You're holding those mingos out so far that they look like red snapper 

I like the camera angle too..


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Im learnin Reese!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Had an awsome time as always. Hopefully we can get out again soon. 

Paul yea man we do need to get out. The last few months has been kinda weird with the snot layer and seas. I have almost gotten use to doing astop in a 1 foot vis.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Reese nice shot on the AJ. Looks like a killin good time! Was that the same shrimp boat with the monster snappers???? Cant wait till I join in on the fun!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It was Mike! When you gettin back down here man?


----------

